# Why no culinary school romances?



## Guest (Oct 29, 2010)

Just a personal observation: but it seems no one at school really gets together, or gossips about romance in quite the same way other colleges do.

Any idea why?


----------



## gnnairda (Aug 7, 2009)

The characteristics the industry often attracts?


----------



## cwjalex (Sep 18, 2010)

aren't most students in culinary school male?  if you mean homosexual romance i don't know


----------



## jims (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know if it's true now, but when I was in school, classes were in the early AM, and virtually all of us had afternoon and evening jobs in the kitchen. There really wasn't a lot of time for much more than a couple of drinks after service with the crew from the same restaurant.  Then there's the fact that the dining room was filled with women who got off at roughly the same time and didn't smell like they had just spent eight or ten hours working in a kitchen.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

That's a good point Jim. That makes sense. In a way it's kind of nice, as everyone is much more serious about learning the craft, and not letting dramas get in the way as they do in other schools.

Thanks for the opinion!


----------



## gnnairda (Aug 7, 2009)

cwjalex said:


> aren't most students in culinary school male? if you mean homosexual romance i don't know


That explains why I was groped so much :O.


----------



## cinnamongirl (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm already in a serious relationship, but as a female student, I think there is that competitive feel in the classroom.  Especially during cooking exams.  Makes it hard to think romantically when you're fighting over who gets to use the mixer first.


----------



## tastytart (Oct 30, 2010)

I think that it depends on the school. I know at mine, I've walked in on people doing it in the walk-in's. I also meet my first partner there.  There was more sex, drinking and general marryment in my program then you would think is possible in a school program.  But, after the student ran catering event was over, we would sit around tasteing the wine, and talking about that as well as what hapend doring the day and how to do it better, as well as what went right.


----------



## lizabu (Jun 17, 2008)

yeah right...there was plenty of drama and hook ups at my school


----------



## culinuthiast (May 4, 2010)

i know that all the folks i wanted to procreate with were either otherwise rellenos or rollade... maybe in another life...


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I knew of several stories of students dating and even marrying each other. I should have a husband and wife's story that attended Joliet Junior Community College soon but haven't received it yet.


----------



## darkhorse (Jan 8, 2011)

too many cooks in the kitchen?


----------



## juuichi11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Well i know from what my chef said but she has told me because the reason you came to this school is to learn not to romance lol. Culinary is not a business where you can just fuck around. excuse my language


----------

